# Oly DBs £18 all-in



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just in case… picked up these, brand new incl. collars for £18 (Amazon, ordered 17th came today)


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Can't fault em for that money ay


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Looks some pretty heavy duty handles.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Most lads on here couldn't lift them with no weights attached


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Skittlez said:


> Really practical with Oly plates on em bro


Don’t be daft - that’s a fookin’ crazy idea! (Just the clips by themselves is a workout)


----------



## Ian66 (Jun 22, 2021)

They’re a great deal for £18


----------



## M_6_T_E_E_N (6 mo ago)

Skittlez said:


> Really practical with Oly plates on em bro





hmgs said:


> Just in case… picked up these, brand new incl. collars for £18 (Amazon, ordered 17th came today)
> View attachment 217470





hmgs said:


> Just in case… picked up these, brand new incl. collars for £18 (Amazon, ordered 17th came today)
> View attachment 217470


nice one just grabbed a pair  happy days


----------

